# Belotti: rinnovo col Torino con clausola da 60 milioni di euro.



## admin (16 Ottobre 2016)

Secondo quanto riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 16 ottobre 2016, il Torino ha deciso di blindare il bomber Belotti con un rinnovo di contratto ed una clausola rescissoria da ben 60 milioni di euro.


----------



## Sherlocked (16 Ottobre 2016)

Questo è da prendere, è fortissimo e può solo migliorare. Ma 60 milioni sono folli.


----------



## pablog1585 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Magari offrendo 40 Cairo lo cede lo stesso...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Belotti firmando quel contratto accetta probabilmente si marcire al Torino. Cairo è come De Laurentis e quasi sempre non ci si può trattare (vedi Maksimovic). 

Se vuole 60 milioni, quello chiederà. Dubito fortemente che qualcuno sarà disposto a darglieli.


----------



## Nicco (16 Ottobre 2016)

In ottica futura fa bene, il torino può ambire a buoni risultati.
Dovremmo cominciare anche noi a sparare qualche clausola faraonica.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (16 Ottobre 2016)

Mi sorprende che Belotti abbia deciso di stipulare un contratto così. È ufficiale? No perché non mi sento di escludere un suo rifiuto.


----------



## Dapone (16 Ottobre 2016)

bisogna essere scemi per accettare una clausola del genere con il Torino.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Ottobre 2016)

Si è rovinato la carriera


----------



## juventino (16 Ottobre 2016)

Coi prezzi che girano non mi scandalizza. Magari nessuno gli darà tutti quei soldi, ma un pollo capace di dargli 45-50 lo trovano.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Ottobre 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Questo è da prendere, è fortissimo e può solo migliorare. Ma 60 milioni sono folli.


.


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ne vale 6


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ma che è sta pagliacciata delle clausole? Ma basta, barbonata


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Ottobre 2016)

Spenderli subito


----------



## Sherlocked (16 Ottobre 2016)

Dipende tutto dal Budget che abbiamo. Se il Budget è 80 mln, allora spenderne 60 per una punta, considerato che a livello di prime punte saremmo quasi a posto, è una scelta non so quanto saggia. Se però il cash non manca, allora da comprare subito anche a 60 milioni.


----------



## Heaven (16 Ottobre 2016)

Non esageriamo dai, non ne vale neanche la metà ancora 

Non ha fatto ancora neanche mezza stagione da grande , un paio di partite saltate per infortunio e già sparano ste cifre. Aspetterei 1/2 stagioni prima di spendere cifre importanti. Anche El Shaarawy o Felipe Anderson sembravano fenomeni..ovviamente spero che diventi un big e che vesta la maglia del Milan.


----------



## Mr. Canà (17 Ottobre 2016)

A me Belotti piace, ma 60M sono tantissimi e seconde me (ancora, per lo meno) non li vale.


----------



## Igniorante (18 Ottobre 2016)

60 sono tanti, ma diventerà fortissimo, poco ma sicuro..un pensierino ce lo farei, a max 45..


----------



## ignaxio (18 Ottobre 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Belotti firmando quel contratto accetta probabilmente si marcire al Torino. Cairo è come De Laurentis e quasi sempre non ci si può trattare (vedi Maksimovic).
> 
> Se vuole 60 milioni, quello chiederà. Dubito fortemente che qualcuno sarà disposto a darglieli.






Nicco ha scritto:


> Dovremmo cominciare anche noi a sparare qualche clausola faraonica.






Mm.. la clausola non blinda il giocatore, semmai il contrario! 
La clausola mette un prezzo per far andare via il giocatore al 100%! 
La clausola serve di più ai giocatori semmai per fare in modo di potersene andare nel momento in cui arrriva il Barcellona di turno col cash, SENZA TRATTATIVE e senza "marcire" come avete detto..

Pensate Higuain che senza la clausola sarebbe "marcito" al Napoli,
Pensate se ci fosse una clausola per Badej.. non marcirebbe alla fiorentina! 

Se noi mettessimo una clausola, anche di 100 mil, per Locatelli e questo si rivela veramente un fenomeno arriva il Manchester e fa piazza pulita.


----------



## Nicco (18 Ottobre 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Mm.. la clausola non blinda il giocatore, semmai il contrario!
> La clausola mette un prezzo per far andare via il giocatore al 100%!
> La clausola serve di più ai giocatori semmai per fare in modo di potersene andare nel momento in cui arrriva il Barcellona di turno col cash, SENZA TRATTATIVE e senza "marcire" come avete detto..
> 
> ...



Locatelli per 100mln lo porto in spalla  clausole ragionevolmente alte possono comunque risultare dannose ma ingolosiscono i compratori e allo stesso tempo allontanano i curiosi, perché le dinamiche di una cessione subiscono anche gli "interessi" dimostrati, i sondaggi, i media, se non se ne parla un giocatore se ne sta bello e buono dov'è.


----------

